# Diablo 2 LoD im Fenster



## STL (1. Juli 2007)

Servus

ich wollte ma fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, wie ich Diablo 2 im Fenstermodus zocken kann.
Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?

MfG STL


----------



## Taikunsun (1. Juli 2007)

wen ich mich recht erinner konnte man bei grafikeinstellungen (optionen) das einstellen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher 

MFG Taikunsun


----------



## Isegrim (1. Juli 2007)

Yep, in den Graphikoptionen von LoD dürfte es ’nen Punkt mit Fullscreen bzw. Windowmode geben.


----------



## STL (2. Juli 2007)

okay danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd i glei ma schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trato (3. Juli 2007)

oder du gehst auf die exe eigenschaften und schreibst bei ausführen in nochn "-w" rein das geht auch


----------



## Leiko (8. Juli 2008)

das mit dem -w geht kann mann dieses kleine fenster irgendwie maximieren?!?


----------



## Dietrich (10. Juli 2008)

Leiko schrieb:


> das mit dem -w geht kann mann dieses kleine fenster irgendwie maximieren?!?



Nein geht leider nicht. Im Diablo Forum bei Buffed wird übrigens auch noch nach einer Lösung gesucht. Vllt findest du da weiter hilfe.

Link

MfG

Dietrich


----------

